# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold  FuriousGold Samsung v1.0.3.4 and FuriousGold Chimera v5.37.1707

## Shamseldeen Victory

*[FURIOUSGOLD] FuriousGold Samsung v1.0.3.4 and FuriousGold Chimera v5.37.1707 !
FuriousGold Samsung v1.0.3.4 
ADDED NEW JOBS:
- DIRECT UNLOCK, READ/WRITE CERTIFICATE, READ/ERASE EFS for next models with Exynos CPU:
SAMSUNG GT-I9500, Galaxy S4, SM-N900, SM-N9000Q, Galaxy Note 3
SAMSUNG SM-N910K, SM-N910L, SM-N910U, Galaxy Note 4, SM-G900H, Galaxy S5
SAMSUNG SM-N7505, Galaxy Note 3 Neo LTE, Galaxy Note 3 Lite 
- ENABLE ADB by MODEM PORT for ALL ANDROID MODELS (generic beta solution, we wait customers feedback etc) 
NOTE: FACTORY UNLOCK SERVER IS DOWN AND BECAUSE OF THAT WE DON'T SELL CREDITS FOR IT ANYMORE. DON'T FORGET PACK12 CAN UNLOCK PHONES WITHOUT CREDITS TOO. SIMPLY SELECT UNLOCK/DIRECT UNLOCK (where available) INSTEAD FACTORY UNLOCK 
FuriousGold Chimera (PACK13/14) v5.37.1707  
5.37.1707 2015-01-20 17:35:57 
Samsung bugfix : "Firmware Server Authentication Failed" error solved 
5.36.1218 2015-01-19 12:02:26 
Bugfix: We have fixed the SPC auth failed bug 
5.33.1811 2015-01-16 17:32:04 
Added BlackBerry BlackBerry STB100-2 cafe
Added Samsung Unlock and Repair IMEI:
Samsung Galaxy Star Duos Plus - GT-S7262
Samsung Galaxy Pocket Neo Duos - GT-S5312M
Samsung Galaxy Trend 3 - SM-G3502U
Samsung Galaxy Note 8.0 LTE - GT-N5105
Samsung Galaxy Grand - GT-I9080E
Samsung Galaxy GT-I8268
Supported models for network repair function:
Samsung Galaxy Core Advance - GT-I8580
Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini - GT-I9190
Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini LTE - GT-I9195
Samsung Galaxy S3 Neo - GT-I9300I
Samsung Galaxy S3 Neo - GT-I9301I
Samsung Galaxy S3 LTE - GT-I9305
Samsung Galaxy S4 LTE - GT-I9505
Samsung Galaxy S4 LTE+ - GT-I9506
Samsung Galaxy S4 Value Edition - GT-I9515
Samsung Galaxy S4 Value Edition - GT-I9515L
Samsung Galaxy Note 2 LTE - GT-N7105
Samsung Galaxy Ace 3 LTE - GT-S7275B
Samsung Galaxy Ace 3 LTE - GT-S7275R
Samsung Galaxy Ace 3 LTE - GT-S7275T
Samsung Galaxy S5 LTE-A - SC-04F
Samsung Galaxy S3 LTE - SC-06D
Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini (Serrano) - SGH-I257
Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini (Serrano) - SGH-I257M
Samsung Galaxy Note 2 LTE - SGH-I317
Samsung Galaxy Note 2 LTE - SGH-I317M
Samsung Galaxy S4 (AT&T) - SGH-I337
Samsung Galaxy S4 (AT&T Canadian) - SGH-I337M
Samsung Galaxy Express (AT&T) - SGH-I437
Samsung Galaxy Express (AT&T) - SGH-I437P
Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 (AT&T) - SGH-I497
Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3 (AT&T) - SGH-I527
Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3 (AT&T) - SGH-I527M
Samsung Galaxy S4 Active (AT&T) - SGH-I537
Samsung Galaxy S3 (AT&T) - SGH-I747
Samsung Galaxy S3 (AT&T) - SGH-I747M
Samsung Galaxy S4 (Altius) - SGH-M919
Samsung Galaxy S4 (Altius) - SGH-M919N
Samsung Galaxy Note 2 LTE - SGH-T889
Samsung Galaxy S3 (T-Mobile) - SGH-T999
Samsung Galaxy S3 (T-Mobile) - SGH-T999L
Samsung Galaxy S3 (T-Mobile) - SGH-T999N
Samsung Galaxy S3 (T-Mobile) - SGH-T999V
Samsung Galaxy Core Plus - SM-G350L
Samsung Galaxy Core Plus - SM-G350M
Samsung Galaxy Ace Style LTE - SM-G357FZ
Samsung Galaxy Express 2 - SM-G3815
Samsung Galaxy Avant - SM-G386T
Samsung Galaxy Avant - SM-G386T1
Samsung Galaxy Avant - SM-G386W
Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime Duos - SM-G530H
Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime - SM-G530M
Samsung Galaxy Grand 2 - SM-G710
Samsung Galaxy Grand 2 Duos - SM-G7102
Samsung Galaxy Grand 2 LTE - SM-G7105
Samsung Galaxy Grand 2 LTE - SM-G7105H
Samsung Galaxy Grand 2 LTE - SM-G7105L
Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini (AT&T) - SM-G730A
Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini - SM-G730W8
Samsung Galaxy S5 Mini - SM-G800H
Samsung Galaxy Alpha - SM-G850A
Samsung Galaxy Alpha - SM-G850W
Samsung Galaxy S5 Active - SM-G870A
Samsung Galaxy S5 (AT&T) - SM-G900A
Samsung Galaxy S5 - SM-G900AZ
Samsung Galaxy S5 - SM-G900F
Samsung Galaxy S5 - SM-G900FD
Samsung Galaxy S5 - SM-G900I
Samsung Galaxy S5 (Vodafone) - SM-G900M
Samsung Galaxy S5 (T-Mobile) - SM-G900T
Samsung Galaxy S5 - SM-G900T1
Samsung Galaxy S5 - SM-G900W8
Samsung Galaxy S5 4G+ LTE-A - SM-G901F
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 - SM-N9005
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 - SM-N900A
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 - SM-N900L
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 - SM-N900T
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 - SM-N900W8
Samsung Galaxy Note 4 (AT&T) - SM-N910A
Samsung Galaxy Note 4 - SM-N910F
Samsung Galaxy Note 4 - SM-N910G
Samsung Galaxy Note 4 (T-Mobile) - SM-N910T
Samsung Galaxy Note 4 - SM-N910W8
Samsung Galaxy Note Edge - SM-N915T
Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 7.0 4G LTE - SM-T217A
Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 8.0 LTE - SM-T315
Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 8.0 LTE - SM-T335
Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 8.0 - SM-T337A
Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 8.0 - SM-T337T
Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 10.1 LTE - SM-T535
Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 10.1 LTE-A - SM-T537A 
5.09.1522 2014-12-23 22:16:07 
GUI Update (Buy section):
Added Buy hardware
New interface & design 
5.03.1656 2014-12-17 17:05:51 
Added Samsung Unlock and Repair IMEI:
Samsung Galaxy Ace 4 - SM-G313HY
Added Samsung Factory Unlock (89 CRD/Phone):
Samsung Galaxy Ace Style - SM-G357M
Samsung Galaxy Mega 2 4G LTE - SM-G750A
Samsung Galaxy S5 Active - SM-G870W
Samsung Galaxy Note 4 - SM-N910G
Samsung Galaxy Note Edge - SM-N915A
Samsung Galaxy Ace 4 - SM-G313MU
Samsung Galaxy S3 Neo - GT-I9300I
Added Blackberry:
BlackBerry Passport SQW100-1
BlackBerry Q10 SQN100-2
BlackBerry Q10 SQN100-4
BlackBerry Z3 STJ100-1
BlackBerry Z30 STA100-3
BlackBerry Z30 STA100-5
BlackBerry Porsche Design P'9982
BlackBerry SQC100-2 Kopi
BlackBerry Dev Alpha - Colt (04002307)
BlackBerry 9670 Style
BlackBerry 8700 
Facebook: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
YouTube: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official support forum: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

